# MM by Maks



## Maggie Cummings (Jul 21, 2010)

Remember that very first shot of Marilyn Monroe? I think it was the first Playboy...anyhow this is my Maks and her imitation of that MM shot...
when I saw this picture of Maks that's what I thought of...the MM shot, so I just thought I'd share it...I know it's silly, just a cute picture of Maks...


----------



## dmmj (Jul 21, 2010)

Nothin personal, but I prefer the MM shot.


----------



## spikethebest (Jul 21, 2010)

can someone post that shot of MM ? cuz its waaaayyyyy before my time, but i'd still like to see!


----------



## terryo (Jul 21, 2010)

I'll send it PM because I don't think we can post that here. It's Marlyn in all her glory.


----------



## pugsandkids (Jul 21, 2010)

Maks is adorable!


----------



## Stephanie Logan (Jul 21, 2010)

Really Maggie, this is supposed to be a family forum.  And what do you think Maks's friends and family will say when they see this reckless, risque pose?

It could ruin her chances to get a job someday. Well, most jobs, anyway.


----------



## elvis (Jul 21, 2010)

I wanna see Bob in that pose !!!!_


----------



## dmmj (Jul 21, 2010)

maks was young, she was new in town, the photographer promised it would be tasteful.


----------



## jackrat (Jul 21, 2010)

I have that Playboy.It was in my grandfather's things.


----------



## dmmj (Jul 21, 2010)

wow jackrat if you have that one it is the most vauleable one out there, couple hundred bucks at least.


----------



## Kristina (Jul 21, 2010)

Well, whatever you want to call that pose, those little curled up white feet are killing me... too freaking cute!!!

That magazine, if in MINT condition, is worth $160,000 to $180,000, give or take a few


----------



## dmmj (Jul 21, 2010)

ok I was only off by 155,000


----------



## Candy (Jul 21, 2010)

How cute is Maks? Adorable pictures.  Kristina how do you know what that one is worth and what would the Anna Nicole be worth today?


----------



## Maggie Cummings (Jul 21, 2010)

I just want to thank you all for pointing out to me just exactly how ancient and decrepit I am...Good going!
Too bad you didn't grow up in the time I did...It was seriously better then, than now and y'all better hope you don't ever meet me in person...My memory is as long as I am old so I never forget an insult!!!


----------



## Yvonne G (Jul 21, 2010)

maggie3fan said:


> y'all better hope you don't ever meet me in person...My memory is as long as I am old so I never forget an insult!!!



Isn't it funny how the GOOD short term memories go after a day or two, but the bad ones seem to stay in your memory banks forever? (I've got the Burt Reynolds nekkid picture from Playboy, but I cut it out of the magazine, so its not worth anything)


----------



## dmmj (Jul 21, 2010)

Playgirl


----------



## Maggie Cummings (Jul 21, 2010)

emysemys said:


> maggie3fan said:
> 
> 
> > y'all better hope you don't ever meet me in person...My memory is as long as I am old so I never forget an insult!!!
> ...



I remember that picture and how 'small' his package is...hahaha.... I was so disappointed, he was so good lookin and with that great chest covered with hair, very sexy until I looked down....too bad Burt


----------



## Isa (Jul 22, 2010)

LOL you guys are very funny 
Maggie, Maks is sooo adorable in the MM pose! Tooooo cute kitty


----------



## Yvonne G (Jul 22, 2010)

Been a long time since I've looked at my Burt picture, but I do believe that his hand was covering the crucial area.


----------



## Kristina (Jul 22, 2010)

The (now deceased) singer of my favorite band, Type O Negative, posed in Playgirl. There was nothing small, let me tell you, about Peter Steel. 

The "Anna Nicoles" are anywhere from $10-50 and up a bit, depending on which one (I think she was in three.) As to how I know these things, I would tell you, but.... Well, I can't reveal my sources  *Insert evil laugh*


----------



## RV's mom (Aug 7, 2010)

quite the striking pose. pretty kitty. thank you for sharing!


----------

